# Multi location Occupancy sensor.



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

So I have an u shaped hallway with 3 switches (4 way switching) one in the center and one at each end. The customer would like occupancy sensors installed, instead of the switching.

Anyone know of multi-location, dual technology sensor wall switches. And I need to have sensors at each location.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

DiegoXJ said:


> So I have an u shaped hallway with 3 switches (4 way switching) one in the center and one at each end. The customer would like occupancy sensors installed, instead of the switching.
> 
> Anyone know of multi-location, dual technology sensor wall switches. And I need to have sensors at each location.


WattStoppers

http://www.wattstopper.com/

Poke around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DiegoXJ said:


> So I have an u shaped hallway with 3 switches (4 way switching) one in the center and one at each end. The customer would like occupancy sensors installed, instead of the switching.
> 
> Anyone know of multi-location, dual technology sensor wall switches. And I need to have sensors at each location.


Leviton has such a thing. Its used for stairwells sometimes.
Base unit is in the fixture and the remotes are scattered around.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm thinking Lutron does as well. Seems I saw it when looking for wireless switches.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck with wattstopper, that's the first place I'd start to look.


----------

